# Glock 40 10mm



## BJ4X4

My glock 40 10mm did a great job this weekend putting 2 bucks down, a spike and a 7pt. Ammo was Underwood 180gr gold dot. The spike dropped dead where it stood, the 7pt ran about 80 yds. Bullet was recovered just under hide on off side. Both deer were shot within 30 yds from my stand.


----------



## TomC

Fantastic!


----------



## JFGIII

Awesome, what holster are you using.


----------



## BJ4X4

It's a kenai holster from gunfighter


----------



## Monty4x4

Waiting on a chip shot this year with my G29. Stiffer spring, longer barrel and Underwood equipped.


----------



## JFGIII

Sweet, thanks for the pic


----------



## RNC

Good shootin. ..congrats


----------



## Silver Mallard

Love that holster setup!


----------



## frankwright

Congratulations on your good hunting luck. 
I like that holster too, I added that to my bookmarks

I have been mostly bowhunting or carrying a muzzleloader but I am going to start carrying my little G29 10mm. 

I added a Red Dot to see how it goes and if I like it I will probably get a G40 too.
I would like to find one at a Blue Label dealer but last time I checked they were seeing very few.


----------



## pdugas

Congratulations on the kills.


----------



## Monty4x4

frankwright said:


> Congratulations on your good hunting luck.
> I like that holster too, I added that to my bookmarks
> 
> I have been mostly bowhunting or carrying a muzzleloader but I am going to start carrying my little G29 10mm.
> 
> I added a Red Dot to see how it goes and if I like it I will probably get a G40 too.
> I would like to find one at a Blue Label dealer but last time I checked they were seeing very few.



I like it Frank. Here's mine.


----------



## jester2844

frank check out bh police supply in Florida they can ship to a local ffl and its still much cheaper.


----------



## BJ4X4

Thanks for all the replies! I have a g29 too guys, its my carry gun. I've been thinking about a red dot on my g40, its the mos so it has the different mounting plates. Not sure which one to get tho...


----------



## Handgunner 45-70

Just got my blue label G40 at Chucks in Warner Robins yesterday.
Price was $571.00
Blue labels come with fixed sights and 3 mags.
now to find some good ammo, Chucks says that they ordered some 180 bufflo bullets and they should be in Tuesday.
Have to get some plinking ammo just so I can shoot it this weekend.


----------



## 660griz

I want a G 40. If the stock iron sights would co witness with a reflex, I would get one now. Switching out the irons for suppressor sights that will co witness has me pondering some more.


----------



## Twinkie .308

Nice holster. But $150? Jeez. You can get a new barrel for that


----------



## Monty4x4

Got one tonight with my G29! Gave him a pass for about 20 minutes with my 270. But then he came in pistol range. First ever with a handgun.


----------



## firebird

hey monty, nice buck. was that a 200 grain hardcast from underwood and did you get a complete pass thru. just wondering cause that's what I feed my glock mod 40


----------



## frankwright

Monty4x4 said:


> Got one tonight with my G29! Gave him a pass for about 20 minutes with my 270. But then he came in pistol range. First ever with a handgun.



Nice. Congratulations. I will be carrying my G29 for the rest of the season with a flintlock or bow as a primary but I want to shoot one with the G29 too.


----------



## 660griz

Changed my mind. I want a G29. More flexibility with that platform.


----------



## nickE10mm

Nice work, all!  Here is my G40 MOS I had out in the woods with me this year ... 





I haven't gotten one this year (yet) but that's in the plans.


----------



## oppthepop

Ok friends - I'm going to pick up my G 40 this afternoon. Any words of wisdom? First Glock for me - always been a 1911 guy, but I held that G 40 in my hand yesterday and it felt GREAT! I'm a lefty, and looking for a holster. Also any recommendations on ammo would be appreciated. Recoil for me is not a problem as I regularly shoot Super Blackhawks, etc. Thanks!


----------



## 660griz

Hunting Ammo: Underwood, DoubleTap, Buffalo Bore, CorBon.
SelfDefense: (2 legged) Pretty much any hollow point from Federal, Hornady, or Winchester. 
Plinking: Georgia Arms bulk, when you can find it. 

Holster: I would use a chest. Guides Choice(DiamondD) or Kenai(Gunfighters)


----------



## oppthepop

Many thanks 660griz - will dig into all of these. I like Buffalo Bore ammo for my 44's and 45 LC. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## godogs57

Congrats...great job.


----------



## frankwright

I picked one up today. Ed's in Stockbridge finally had some Blue Label ones so I could use my GSSF Discount Coupon.

I slicked up the inside and swapped a few parts to ease the trigger pull and mounted my Vortex Venom,  3 MOA Red Do sight.
I ordered a set of all black suppressor sights and will probably paint the front one.

I have about 350 handloads so I am ready for a trip to the range to fine tune it in the next day or so.
It is really long. Not sure how I will carry it. I have a JIT slide from Hume that will work temporarily and a Uncle Mikes shoulder holster that fits it pretty well.

Considering a Kenai chest holster too.http://gunfightersinc.com/?page_id=251


----------



## Monty4x4

frankwright said:


> I picked one up today. Ed's in Stockbridge finally had some Blue Label ones so I could use my GSSF Discount Coupon.
> 
> I slicked up the inside and swapped a few parts to ease the trigger pull and mounted my Vortex Venom,  3 MOA Red Do sight.
> I ordered a set of all black suppressor sights and will probably paint the front one.
> 
> I have about 350 handloads so I am ready for a trip to the range to fine tune it in the next day or so.
> It is really long. Not sure how I will carry it. I have a JIT slide from Hume that will work temporarily and a Uncle Mikes shoulder holster that fits it pretty well.
> 
> Considering a Kenai chest holster too.http://gunfightersinc.com/?page_id=251



Sweet Frank!  I'll still represent the G29 crowd for now.  I wan't a new bird gun before I get another Glock.


----------



## Twinkie .308

Two thumbs up on the Kenai. This thing is comfortable and keeps the gun out of your way. It was on my Christmas list. It fits my G20 with extended barrel and Advantage Tactical sights.  You might want to make sure a red dot will fit in it before you order one.


----------



## oppthepop

Sweet! That's the holster I plan to get for my G40. How did you get those custom Browning grips?? Nice!


----------



## Twinkie .308

oppthepop said:


> Sweet! That's the holster I plan to get for my G40. How did you get those custom Browning grips?? Nice!



I made those grips with skateboard grip tape.


----------



## deerhuntintaxi

frankwright said:


> I picked one up today. Ed's in Stockbridge finally had some Blue Label ones so I could use my GSSF Discount Coupon.
> 
> I slicked up the inside and swapped a few parts to ease the trigger pull and mounted my Vortex Venom,  3 MOA Red Do sight.
> I ordered a set of all black suppressor sights and will probably paint the front one.
> 
> I have about 350 handloads so I am ready for a trip to the range to fine tune it in the next day or so.
> It is really long. Not sure how I will carry it. I have a JIT slide from Hume that will work temporarily and a Uncle Mikes shoulder holster that fits it pretty well.
> 
> Considering a Kenai chest holster too.http://gunfightersinc.com/?page_id=251



I picked up my G40 yesterday, how is the Vortex Venom doing? That is the red dot I've been looking at. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## frankwright

Just great so far. I filled the feeders on my pig land earlier this week so I hope to put it to the test on a pig shortly.
I did try a set of suppressor sights on my G40 and the Vortex sits a hair to high to cowitness. Not a big deal to me, I was just looking for extra security if the Red Dot ever went down.

I have about 300 rounds through it now and it has been flawless.

I carried it while filling feeders in a JIT hip holster and it did poke the truck seat a little, could poke a metal stand if sitting. I have a Bandolier type holster that will work for a while to. I will carry it next time.


----------



## oppthepop

Im thinking about that Trijicon for my G40 but Lordy it costs more than the gun!!!


----------



## jobobo

Nicely done, I like the holsters too.


----------



## nickE10mm

oppthepop said:


> Ok friends - I'm going to pick up my G 40 this afternoon. Any words of wisdom? First Glock for me - always been a 1911 guy, but I held that G 40 in my hand yesterday and it felt GREAT! I'm a lefty, and looking for a holster. Also any recommendations on ammo would be appreciated. Recoil for me is not a problem as I regularly shoot Super Blackhawks, etc. Thanks!



Hey man - just thought I'd chime in and say i'm a 1911 man, too. I own two Glocks still... G43 for carry and a G40 MOS, fully worked over, for hunting. 

You can't go wrong with the g40 esp if your like me and shoot boolits from your SBH all day long and love it. You don't even necessarily need an optic for the G40 (at least, no rush) .... Fed replace the sights with thin, steel adjustable fiber optic front and slick up your trigger. Then just shoot it. The rest will fall into place.


----------



## Lilly001

oppthepop said:


> Im thinking about that Trijicon for my G40 but Lordy it costs more than the gun!!!




I just received the Burris FF3 to put on my new G40.
My buddy has one set up like that and it shoots sweet.
I hope it stands up to the recoil, but at 240.00 it was substantially cheaper than the Trijicon.


----------



## nickE10mm

Heck, I had MY FF3 on my SBH .44 mag for months before I put it on my G20 or G40 v

Still holding it's zero to this day


----------



## theGreenAggie

Just in case you've never seen it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nngBdzmH6VI


----------



## oppthepop

What the heck was that?? Anyway - looking like my 40 will get a Vortex Venom rather than that dang Trijicon! TOO MUCH MOOLAH!!!


----------



## Lilly001

I finally got my G40. It only took 3 months.
I bought it Blue label and I doubt I'll use that dealer again.
I mounted the Burris FF3 and now I'm waiting to go sight it in.
The deer are in trouble this year.


----------



## Monty4x4

firebird said:


> hey monty, nice buck. was that a 200 grain hardcast from underwood and did you get a complete pass thru. just wondering cause that's what I feed my glock mod 40



Sorry Firebird, WAY late reply.  Thought I did reply but guess not.  

Yes, it was the underwood 200 grain.  My G29 doesnt like the 220s even though many other reviewers say theirs do ok with it.  Even with a stiffer spring (tried two diff weights in fact) it would fail to feed at some point.  And yes, complete pass thru.  I think I learned though that with properly loaded 10mm, like from Underwood, an XTP might be a better choice for deer.  But for hog or bear defense, obviously a good time for the hard cast.  Hard cast on a whitetail in GA prolly just a little over kill, IMO. 

Also to Frank, I got a new mag extender for my G29 and it makes a HUGE difference in my grip comfort.  I always used the Pearce extender but decided to try the Lightning Strike version.  Have not shot it yet but I think it will help a lot.  The Pearce always felt a little funny to me, like it wasnt quite enough.


----------



## frankwright

http://www.rockyourglock.com/custom/AG-2021.htm

I used a G20 magazine with this grip adapter. It definitely gave you something to hold on to and more capacity too.


----------



## Monty4x4

frankwright said:


> http://www.rockyourglock.com/custom/AG-2021.htm
> 
> I used a G20 magazine with this grip adapter. It definitely gave you something to hold on to and more capacity too.



Looked at those too. Might pick one up and give it a try.


----------



## frankwright

Monty4x4 said:


> Looked at those too. Might pick one up and give it a try.



I have one I don't need. PM me an address and you can have it.


----------



## Monty4x4

frankwright said:


> I have one I don't need. PM me an address and you can have it.



Wow Frank that's very nice, will do!  Thank you!


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

For you guys with the G40's, I've read about issues using some of the full power loads such as Corbon and buffalo bore, you guys seeing anything with cases "bulging"


----------



## oldmossyhorns

I'm using Underwood with no issues


----------



## frankwright

I have not chronoed my reloads with the G40 yet. 

 I was getting 1150 with the G29 so I imagine I would be getting close to Underwoods claim of 1300 with the longer brass.
This is with the 180XTP bullet.

I have had no issues and the brass looks fine.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

that's good to know...I am looking at using a 180 grain for deer this year and wanted as much "umph" as I could get without having issues


----------



## Dub

Nice pistols guys.   I like the looks of that Kenai holster set-up, too.


----------



## frankwright

I have a little sad tale to tell. I knocked my G40 out of the safe the other day and it landed right on my Vortex Red Dot. I thought it was broken but it seemed to have survived.

On my way to the pig land I saw this buck running to intercept the front of my truck. I locked it down and had it almost stopped when I hit him. First deer I have ever hit even though plenty of close calls. Amazingly I can't find a mark on my truck. I think the big steel bumper knocked him down and to the left.

I got to the stand in a dark bottom next to a creek with a tripod feeder. No corn on the ground so hogs had been there. Sat from 5:30 to 10:00 and saw no pigs. 
Walked back to ATV and drove to another area and was going to walk in and put a new timer on a brand new CensoredCensoredCensored Moultrie feeder. I was walking in along a wide creek that had 10 foot banks, just easing along. I heard a pig grunting so I dropped my tool bag, drew the G40 and eased over to the edge of the creek. Pig was across the creek off our property. Lots of brush but I could follow him by sound. He crossed the creek and came up about 15 yards from me but in the brush. I took a step to my left to try to shoot him and he took off running up a hill and then turned to run past me. I put the red dot on his head, followed him and took a shot and missed.
I was a little surprised I had missed as I shoot moving targets in matches and it was only 18 yards or so, I also wondered why I shot once when I had 14 more shots!
Any way back at camp I set up a target and I was 10" low and 4 " to the left. 
I will check my optic in the future if I ever drop it again. Went to the range today and got it dialed in at 40 yards from a halfway rest. I was able to put five shots in under 4" so pigs better watch out now.


----------



## Lilly001

I'm finally getting to the woods to shoot my G40 this weekend.
I've never had such a bad summer.
But it looks to be clearing up and now I can do some me stuff.
I can't wait. I'm like a kid before Christmas.


----------



## stabow

While reading your post I was expecting to see some nice pictures of a dead pig......


----------



## frankwright

Soon, very soon if I don't have a heat stroke.
They are there. I just can't seem to get me and them there together.

If I hunt in the morning, they feed at noon. If I hunt evenings, they are there in the morning and right now it is just too hot for me to sit all day and too far away to be there more than a day or two a week.

One day we will get together and it will be pigaggeddon.


----------



## stabow

I'm in a hunt club in Box spring Ga. We don't have any pigs on our property where's your property ?


----------



## frankwright

Upson/Talbot


----------



## stabow

Box Spring is in Talbot


----------



## Lilly001

Well. I just shot my G40 today for the first time. I must say I am impressed. With the FFIII on it I was about 3-4 inches @ 50 yards shooting Armscor 180 gr. I think that is my self imposed range limit for now. I'll switch  to 180 gold dots for deer.
Very easy to shoot gun.


----------



## rosewood

frankwright said:


> ...so, I also wondered why I shot once when I had 14 more shots!



Habit, when you are used to one shot kills...


----------



## frankwright

That is true. 
I have very rarely shot an animal more than once ever.

I mostly bow or handgun hunt with a little muzzle loader thrown in and I try to get close and wait for the right shot or just enjoy the experience and wait for another day.


----------



## stabow

Some times like my Avatar you get 2 for 1......


----------



## scgould

Hi guys, a bit late to this conversation, but just got a 40 MOS with a DeltaPoint Pro on it.  Have not shot it yet, but hoping for some range time this weekend.

I cannot find heavier recoil springs for this, where are you guys getting them?   I think I want a 22# spring and steel guide rod.  Also what are you doing with the triggers?

Thanks for any assistance, I am looking forward to taking some hogs as practice before deer season.


----------



## frankwright

You can find recoil springs online by Googling but I wouldn't mess with them. The dual spring system on the G40 is what softens the recoil and protects the guin from battering. They will handle any safe hot load you want to run through your gun.
As far as the trigger I do the same as any of my other Glocks. I install a different connector and springs and do a little polishing..

Good Luck and enjoy your new toy.


----------

